# Habang buhay...



## jakethesnake

Some new words in this phrase

Habang buhay ikaw at ako ang magkasama, sa hirap at ginhawa. habang buhay pangako koy ikaw lang walang iba...mahal mahal na mahal kita, hindi ako magbabago asahan mong maghihintay ako sayo!

thanks for the help


----------



## DotterKat

You and I will be together forever, in good times and in bad. I promise that you will be the only one _(for me)_ forever. I love you so much. I will never change _(I will never waver in my love for you)_ and you can rest assured that I will wait for you.


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks for the assistance.


----------

